# Johnt



## dralarms (Feb 25, 2020)

Anyone heard from him since the first part of JAN?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 25, 2020)

Seems he only shows up every couple months since he retired and started his move south.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh, I miss his posts. Especially around this time of year.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 25, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Anyone heard from him since the first part of JAN?



You could, you know, summons him using @JohnT or by using your secret-decoder-ring moderator part of the forum!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 25, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Oh, I miss his posts. Especially around this time of year.



I've been waiting for him to show up, as the 'dry season' is about to begin.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 26, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've been waiting for him to show up, as the 'dry season' is about to begin.


That starts today right?

@JohnT


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 26, 2020)

Luckily for some of us the dry season only lasts 2 months.

Edit: Misunderstood the dry season, forgot what today was.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 26, 2020)

dralarms said:


> That starts today right?
> 
> @JohnT



Yup!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2020)

dralarms said:


> That starts today right?
> 
> @JohnT



Officially, yes. I always start the Monday after Ash Wednesday and end on Good Friday.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 26, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> Officially, yes. I always start the Monday after Ash Wednesday and end on Good Friday.


Sounds like a plan. Considering Giving it a go this year.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 26, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Sounds like a plan. Considering Giving it a go this year.



Keep me posted.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 4, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> Keep me posted.




Well I decided to give it a go. I miss my nightly glass but oh well.

oh btw, does that include no wine for cooking either since it cooks off the alcohol anyway?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 4, 2020)

dralarms said:


> Well I decided to give it a go. I miss my nightly glass but oh well.
> 
> oh btw, does that include no wine for cooking either since it cooks off the alcohol anyway?



So far, so good here. I'd say you're fine for cooking. But what to do with the rest of the bottle?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 4, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> So far, so good here. I'd say you're fine for cooking. But what to do with the rest of the bottle?


Actually finished it off in the manarade for Sunday supper. Lol


----------



## jswordy (Mar 5, 2020)

My GOSH, I am having to drink an awful lot more to keep the wine industry going while y'all are on the wagon! Taking one for the team!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2020)

They just said on TV that a solution of at least 60% Ethanol will kill the corona virus so.........


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 5, 2020)

jswordy said:


> My GOSH, I am having to drink an awful lot more to keep the wine industry going while y'all are on the wagon! Taking one for the team!





ibglowin said:


> They just said on TV that a solution of at least 60% Ethanol will kill the corona virus so.........



My wife and I are doing our best to help you out Jim. The temps have been so nice and mild that it has been wine on the deck time every night. And Mike, we supplement that wine with a wee nip of Scotch, Bourbon, or Tequila, but no corona's to start just to make sure we don't get that corona virus stuff.

never ever forget that rehab is for quitters!!!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok, on day 12. I’ve noticed my sleep score (via Fitbit) actually has gone up. I usually drink my 2 glasses of wine between 8 to 10 and then go to bed. Do I need to start earlier so that I’m not drinking a glass and then going straight to bed? Just trying to figure out if it’s interfering with m6 sleep.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 12, 2020)

Everything I have ever read of about the subject has said that while alcohol may make you fall asleep easier you actually will sleep worse through the rest of the night as it messes up your natural sleep cycles. I have to agree with this as I see the same results for me weekend nights vs weekday nights.

https://thesleepdoctor.com/2017/11/15/truth-alcohol-sleep/


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2020)

I've noticed most years that after the first week or so of Lent, I start sleeping really well and later into the morning. This year is no different. I've read much of the same that Mike has.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Everything I have ever read of about the subject has said that while alcohol may make you fall asleep easier you actually will sleep worse through the rest of the night as it messes up your natural sleep cycles. I have to agree with this as I see the same results for me weekend nights vs weekday nights.
> 
> https://thesleepdoctor.com/2017/11/15/truth-alcohol-sleep/


So I need to do my drinking after supper and then go back to my water?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 12, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've noticed most years that after the first week or so of Lent, I start sleeping really well and later into the morning. This year is no different. I've read much of the same that Mike has.


This is my first go around.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 12, 2020)

I've noticed the same as Mike and Jim, but I have very few "control group" days.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 13, 2020)

With this corona virus crap I’m thinking that maybe I drink some elderberry, just for medicinal purposes only. Lol


----------



## joeswine (Mar 13, 2020)

IBGLOWIN..is johnt still a moderator with us??


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes.



joeswine said:


> IBGLOWIN..is johnt still a moderator with us??


----------



## joeswine (Mar 13, 2020)

He can make an outstanding wine from grapes this I know is fact.


----------



## JustJoe (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't know if I can make it through the covid thing - I only have about 120 bottles of elderberry wine left


----------



## joeswine (Mar 14, 2020)

Sometimes we just have to endure


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 15, 2020)

I just finished bottling my Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Cab/Zin. There were about 6oz leftover that seem to have disappeared. I have scheduled a call with the Inventory Control team to get to the bottom of this. 

It's quite good. Only about 14 months old - I did EM on it and gave it a healthy dose of tannin about two months ago.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 15, 2020)

Eclipses makes a decent wine. I think for some reason the eclipse Reds are better than the last season's .


----------



## Wolfhound (Mar 15, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Eclipses makes a decent wine. I think for some reason the eclipse Reds are better than the last season's .



That’s good to hear. I’m about to start their Nebbiolo.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 15, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> I just finished bottling my Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Cab/Zin. There were about 6oz leftover that seem to have disappeared. I have scheduled a call with the Inventory Control team to get to the bottom of this. [emoji14]
> 
> It's quite good. Only about 14 months old - I did EM on it and gave it a healthy dose of tannin about two months ago.


I just bottled mine yesterday. Probably started about the same time. It was very good for being so young. Now to keep the wife from drinking all of it before six months is up. I put two cases under the basement steps, so she only had the last six to drink early. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------

